# OTG cast Video! Work in progress.....



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok, guys I'm back with another video. After seeing what you guys were doing I tried to emulate what I saw. After watching Tommy's (and freinds)video I feel my drop was not long enough


First Video was me Casting with my St. Croix Premier 12ft heaver\Slosh20. The rod is like a broomstick not ver easy to load. I no my drop was to short.. Enjoy!
http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q3/kmw21230/?action=view&current=1OTGSTCROIX.flv


Second Video was me Casting my HDX\Slosh30. Rod much easier to load... 
http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q3/kmw21230/?action=view&current=OTGwitHhDX1.flv


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

kwm, as you know, i'm not an expert on OTG, but i believe you have to load the tip of the rod by dragging the lead on the ground, then gradually increase velocity until you are facing your target, using mostly body rotation. when you are facing the target, pull with your left hand and push with your right for the final power of the cast. i think.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

you may be right... I open to advice.. I need 600ft........


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*clock*

think of the face of a clock ... direction you want to cast is 6 o'clock .... your rod needs to be at 3 o'clock and swing 3/4 away back to six(counterclockwise) ... the sinker/baseball should be behind you with the rod pointing at 3 ... your drop should be down to the eye closest to your reel .... Keep practicing


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

you know i will


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Camera*

Nice camera ... what kind is it ... DVD ... hard drive ?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

heck no! that's money I could spend on a custom.. It's a gift from the inlaws... Cannon Powershot 600.. with a 2gig memory upgrade.(staples 39.99)


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

after describing the otg to kwm, i decided to practice my otg cast. it was a great practice. it felt good and i was able to cast a lacross ball over 100yard with 50# test. although the distance seem similar to my brighton, some of the better otg cast felt like the rod was loading more.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Good for you.... :beer: we can always practice on sunday... Was that 50lb braid or mono.. ?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

50# mono on my scratched up shimano baitrunner. using my 11'9" allstar. we should hook up at rt. 33 for fishing this weekend maybe.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

what's rt.33...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

the second cast looked better. Your balance is improved and you didn't come up off the ground with the back foot.

If you get the chance also set the camera up to get a shot from the side so we can better see the hand position as you go into hit the rod. Being right handed you want the camera to the right and parallel or slightly in front of your body position. 

THe camera from behind is good also, it helps to see proper setup and whether you are staying on plane, etc.

Just remember to keep it far enough away to be out of danger of the cast.

Looks good, keep at it.


----------

